# Replacing a porcelain toilet paper holder



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Use a painters tool or stiff putty knife---cut any caulk with a knife--then tap the sharp tool all the way around the outside edges of the old holder--that may pop it loose.

If not smacking it to pieces with sharp light blows from a hammer may be required.

Goggles--gloved and a tarp ---be safe---Post a picture if you can--


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Usually they are backbuttered with grout and are held in place like the rest of the tile work. Perhaps someone caulked around it to give it a more finished look or fill in an unsightly gap. I would score the caulking with a utility knife and then see if you could gently pull the TP holder off the wall. Be careful as you don't want to possibly damage the surrounding tiles. If it doesn't pull off with a bit of elbow grease, you may have to use a roto-tool such as a DREMEL with an attached tile cutting blade. Gently cut into the TP holder and see if you can slice it into two pieces and then use a stiff putty knife to pry the pieces out. That would be my approach, but I'm sure others here who are more specialized in tile work can give you some better ideas.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Is it surrounded by tile, or drywall?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

TP holders are often set into a 4x6 cut out in the drywall--


----------



## CDH (Aug 8, 2009)

It is in the drywall, there is no tile around it. I do believe as 1 of you posted that it is unsanded grout and not caulk that it has around it, I will go this week and see if I can find one that looks similar. I measured the one that got broke and it is approx 5"x 6" but I bet that the cutout in the drywall is probably like 1 of you stated a 4"x 6". I appreciate all the help as I am an electrical lineman and am not the best with fit and finish, in my world if it doesn't fit we just hit it with a bigger hammer and I don't want to make an un-sightly mess in my kids bathroom. Thanks' again. Charlie.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

CDH, your job will be very easy if it's just embedded in the drywall and surrounded by some grout. It should come out without much effort.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

If it's a clean break an you have the pieces, you can use superglue to put it back together.


----------

